# New CRS.



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I got some new CRS today and wanted to share them with you and ask your help on what grade they are?? I think a few of them are Hina Maru, and one of them might be a Double Hino Maru. I got five them but only got picture of three of them. The red color is red due to shipping but they are brighting up.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I will try to get better picture tonight. Its 11am Japan.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I know nothing about grading them but they are spectacular. Nice!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I hope they breed well so I can send a few to America to breeders to breed.


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, very nice. 
Grade SSS. 
I bet the CRS 3 treasures are working.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I have about 40 CRS and Black bee shrimp. I have an extra 60cm tank and im thinking maybe I should set it up just for the new shrimp so they dont cross breed with my A and S grade shrimp or should I let them cross breed?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I wanted share a picture of my Shrimp home thats houses 40CRS and black bee shrimp. Grades A, S, SS.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

How much do they run in Japan, if you don't mind me asking. Aquaforest in SF has some double Hino's in the store.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> How much do they run in Japan, if you don't mind me asking. Aquaforest in SF has some double Hino's in the store.


How much are they? I bet over $150.00


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

The market in Japan is dried up due to many breeders. I got mine for a steal but I got lucky. I paid only $75US for 5 of them but I will be selling them much higher to US but not to much. The markets still fair game in the US and just breeding these guys are a pain in the A$$! Im thinking about selling them for $100each and if you buy 3 or more $75 each but most likely group order will work best. I will be selling these shrimps in the end of winter or early spring.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

You paid 75 each or 75 for 5? Also from where in japan did you get them?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I got my Shrimp for Hokkaido Japan or Northern Japan. I paid $75 for all 5 CRS. I got lucky to get them for this price.


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

Edit, mistake


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

gw11ucp thanks for you wonderful spell check. I just woke up.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

did you get it from a LFS?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I got them off an Auction.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

auction site? I have some relatives in Japan. May be they can get some for me.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

gabeszone said:


> The market in Japan is dried up due to many breeders. I got mine for a steal but I got lucky. I paid only $75US for 5 of them but I will be selling them much higher to US but not to much. The markets still fair game in the US and just breeding these guys are a pain in the A$$! Im thinking about selling them for $100each and if you buy 3 or more $75 each but most likely group order will work best. I will be selling these shrimps in the end of winter or early spring.


You paid $15 ea and want to sell them in the US for $100 ea? Damn good profit margin. I'm sure lots of people will be lining up with cash in hand. Such a bargin to buy them at the 3 for $75 ea price.

I'm all for folks making a buck, capitalism is a wonderful thing. Doubling your money is one thing, but golly jeepers, 6.6x cost is an afront to most anyones sensabilities.

I trust the purchase includes a tube of KY.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

gnatster said:


> You paid $15 ea and want to sell them in the US for $100 ea? Damn good profit margin. I'm sure lots of people will be lining up with cash in hand. Such a bargin to buy them at the 3 for $75 ea price.
> 
> I'm all for folks making a buck, capitalism is a wonderful thing. Doubling your money is one thing, but golly jeepers, 6.6x cost is an afront to most anyones sensabilities.
> 
> I trust the purchase includes a tube of KY.


Its all about supply and demand. I highly doubt he will sell many at that price. Maybe only to select breeders trying to make some serious profits. Hell, if I was independantly wealthy, I would buy them they look great!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

gnatster said:


> I trust the purchase includes a tube of KY.


LOL


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

gnatster said:


> I trust the purchase includes a tube of KY.


CLASSIC!!!! Very nice gnatster!!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Gnatster I cant get them at that price everday $15ea. If I could get them in big quanity of say 50 then the price would be $30each, but if I sold them for $15 each I couldnt keep up with the demand. I paid a total $75 for five these arent low grades and in the US you would be paying $150ea if you can find them. If you order some from me ill hook you up with the tube KY. Anyways im mostly looking for breeders to buy them so they can breed them heavy in America so the prices of high grades go down.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> How much do they run in Japan, if you don't mind me asking. Aquaforest in SF has some double Hino's in the store.


YEa but its written "not for sale"


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Aqaubid has these shrimp for $250 each. Thats crazy! Im only asking breeders to buy these shrimp for $70-$100 each so they can breed them in the US and bring the price down even more shipping alone from Japan will put a hole in your pocket. Any breeders out there looking for high quality SS breed PM me.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

gabeszone said:


> Aqaubid has these shrimp for $250 each. Thats crazy! Im only asking breeders to buy these shrimp for $70-$100 each so they can breed them in the US and bring the price down even more shipping alone from Japan will put a hole in your pocket. Any breeders out there looking for high quality SS breed PM me.


You meant this AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

gabeszone said:


> Anyways im mostly looking for breeders to buy them so they can breed them heavy in America so the prices of high grades go down.


Hi Gabe,

Not sure if it is related to your tank or what, the color of your hino does not seems intensive, and that explain low price. Certainly, it is not a worthy candidate to use for breeding.

Hino does not breed true, you will get V band, tiger tooth and some 4 or 3 bands and some hino. And with the not so nice color, you will get poor color offspring, certainly not worth the effort to use them to breed heavily for profit or even for the pros hobbyists. You will get lot of poor color offspring, that does not worth anything for profit and not eyes appleasing for the serious hobbyists.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Gabeszone, 

So not only are you trying to get us in the US to pay bend over prices but it turns out the product is sub-par as well. 

Your explanations always seem to be well intentioned, after you are caught with your hand in the cookie jar. Try being honest for a while please. I don't have the time right now to keep chasing double meaning posts, but I guess I need to watch you like a hawk. Try not do anything untoward while I am the AGA Conf Nov 10-12.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Gnatster your a dork. Im not doing anything wrong! Im not even selling anything but simply saying how much they are. If you dont belive the prices for hinomaru then ask the shrimp guy pedro. Im tired of you saying im going to watch you like a hawk! What you need to do is watch what you say! Band me I dont care! 90% of my post are of my tanks and information. I share lots of picture of my tanks and picture of Japan. This is not how you comment to people who support your site! I thought you could let the past go but I guess you cant! Grow up man!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I think these are high quality hinomaru and nice in color.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

nice looking CRS there. Just curious if these are the ones your breeding and when we can expect to get some prices on them for sale?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

*chiahead*Im trying to breed them huge so by spring I can sale them cheaper than I last posted. I bought some breather bags, and now im trying to figure out how to ship them to America the fastest way, and without any problems.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

gabeszone said:


> Gnatster your a dork. Im not doing anything wrong! Im not even selling anything but simply saying how much they are. If you dont belive the prices for hinomaru then ask the shrimp guy pedro. Im tired of you saying im going to watch you like a hawk! What you need to do is watch what you say! Band me I dont care! 90% of my post are of my tanks and information. I share lots of picture of my tanks and picture of Japan. This is not how you comment to people who support your site! I thought you could let the past go but I guess you cant! Grow up man!


huh...? I have not even wrote anything here and got drag to this.

the shrimp guy,  
Pedro


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Let me know how this goes, I may be interested in getting a few. I want to start setting up the proper environments for them now so that the tanks have at least a few months of time to stabilize.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

milalic said:


> huh...? I have not even wrote anything here and got drag to this.
> 
> the shrimp guy,
> Pedro


LOL!

I think the shrimp are purdy, but I couldn't/wouldn't want to buy anything so expensive that might die on me. I like the 12 for $3 glass shrimp...

But they are nice...


----------

